# Pulled Pork



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Sunday I fixed pulled pork in the crockpot,

Daughter likes it but has never made it so I asked her to pick up a Boston butt end roast. I thought it would be learning experience for her. She got a 5 pound and I cooked it all day.

I left a small, easy portion for her when she came over for dinner and handed her the 2 forks asking if she could finish shredding it which she did.....with a lack of interest.

She likes pulled chicken better which we buy at Sonny’s BBQ because she said that’s the only place where she can get it. We eat at Sonny’s a lot.

It was nice to have leftovers and not have to cook, I also I made coleslaw to put on my sandwich which Sonny’s calls ‘Carolina BBQ’

Next time I’ll try making pulled chicken. It can’t be too hard.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I like pulled pork! pulled beef is also good. Not sure if I've had pulled chicken. Always put slaw on the sandwich.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The last pulled pork I made, 2 bone in hams, and I won't get into the argument about pork butt and the hams. Restaurants use both. I mixed with a homemade BBQ sauce and pressure canned. Still got about a dozen pints.

Shredded chicken can be made similarly.


----------



## Dan1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

I use a handheld kitchen power mixer to do the shredding - much faster than 2 forks. A few quick pulses on low will get it done.

An Instant Pot or other pressure cooker will have your pork or chicken ready to shred in under an hour.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Pork is much easier than chicken—fewer and bigger bones.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I make mine in either the slow cooker or the pressure cooker, then I douse it with
BBQ sauce and duck sauce and put it in the hot oven to roast it for about 45 minutes...
It comes delicious and pulls apart beautifully. Yes, and cole slaw is great with pulled pork.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ve never looked up a recipe before but I did Sunday so this time I added a cup of chicken broth to the water in the crockpot and then I read after it’s done to take a cup or two of the broth let it chill or set in ice water and skim the fat. Then add a little broth to the pulled pork to make it moist and the recipe I looked at didn’t like it reheated in the microwave which I’ve always done. It said put a little broth in the skillet and reheat the pulled pork in the skillet. We just use Sweet Baby Rays sauce


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Pulled pork-resounding yes. Sweet Baby Ray, even better.
Cole slaw-no thanks.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I make mine in either the slow cooker or the pressure cooker, then I douse it with
> BBQ sauce and duck sauce and put it in the hot oven to roast it for about 45 minutes...
> It comes delicious and pulls apart beautifully. Yes, and cole slaw is great with pulled pork.


Folks get all weird when I tell my method. Place on a rack in a roasting pan fat side up. Put in 220* oven, pre-heated or not, I don't, for 6 to 8 hours. Let rest an hour, pull and season after pulling. Why season after you might ask. Well the seasoning can't penetrate such a thick piece of meat so after and it all gets seasoned. Those 2 hams took 3 quarts of BBQ sauce and for canning it was reheated with another 3 quarts to have enough sauce for canning. Hmm hungry now and I know what's for supper.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Next time I’ll try making pulled chicken. It can’t be too hard.


You might want to use the low setting. Chicken is the most tender when cooked low and slow. I would use boneless.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I also cook at 220-225 but I smoke mine and it usually is a boston butt. I smoke until internal temps hit 190-200 degrees. I also smoke with the fat side up. Once done I wrap in tin foil and wrap in a clean towel and place in a small cooler for an hour of three. It is very moist and will have quite a bit of liquid when unwrapped. Beware, it will still burn your hands if done like this when it is unwrapped.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

BigJim said:


> I also cook at 220-225 but I smoke mine and it usually is a boston butt. I smoke until internal temps hit 190-200 degrees. I also smoke with the fat side up. Once done I wrap in tin foil and wrap in a clean towel and place in a small cooler for an hour of three. It is very moist and will have quite a bit of liquid when unwrapped. Beware, it will still burn your hands if done like this when it is unwrapped.


Smoked, wrapped an put in cooler sounds like how daughter did her brisket last year for a community Chili event. (Advice was from this site)


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It a good think that I have a loin of pork in the fridge tonight, Jim, 
you made me hungry for pork.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> It a good think that I have a loin of pork in the fridge tonight, Jim,
> you made me hungry for pork.


Monday night daughter came over for leftovers. Guess what dessert was. S’mores! I was going to make them in the microwave but she convinced me to set the marshmallows on fire in the kitchen. I put a baking sheet on the stove with vent on, lit the marshmallows with a grill lighter and let them burn out, for that tasty S’more flavor. Surprisingly smoke Detector, around the corner, didn’t go off.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> It a good think that I have a loin of pork in the fridge tonight, Jim,
> you made me hungry for pork.



It may be just me but the one time I tried to smoker cook a loin I wouund up with something close ham.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Monday night daughter came over for leftovers. Guess what dessert was. S’mores! I was going to make them in the microwave but she convinced me to set the marshmallows on fire in the kitchen. * I put a baking sheet on the stove with vent on, lit the marshmallows with a grill lighter and let them burn out, for that tasty S’more flavor.* Surprisingly smoke Detector, around the corner, didn’t go off.


Dayum, prolly get busted for that, but that sounds delicious, I'll have to try it. Kitchen smoke detector, also around corner was always going off with oven.


----------

